# Direct Replacement HIFlow Cat?



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Who makes one for a B14 thats at least 2.5" preferably 3". Thanks guys!


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

I believe that Random Technology are the only ones that make Hiflow bolt on cats.Everyone says bolt on but you still need to weld.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

do not waste your money on random techs. cat. To much $ Buy a stock one basically the same! trust me


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

few months ago I got a CatCo cat on a big group sale on ebay for 35 bucks! I got the 2.5" but thinking back now I should have asked for the 3"...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I can get RT cats for you. The 2 1/2" inch flange is $219.04 plus $15.59 for hardware. The 3" flange is $239 plus $24.38 for the hardware kit. They are both special order and it typically takes a week or so for me to recieve once the order is placed.


----------

